

SEO keyword research tool for hackers - alexu
http://tailwords.com/search?searchText=advanced%3ATrue

======
perlgeek
Does anybody else don't believe the adwords prices they list?

I've searched for 'programming', and all the result combinations are supposed
to to more expensive than 1 USD. When I experimented with adsense ads on
programming pages (ok, that's at least a year ago, maybe 2) I got only a few
cents... Somehow that doesn't fit together.

~~~
patio11
They're ballpark accurate for a few searches I have intimate knowledge of,
though that comes with the proviso that there is no one price in AdWords.

There are many, many things which could account for you getting very low CPCs.
One is that the content network != the search network, and the search network
prices are generally much, much higher because they demonstrate commercial
intent. Another is that you may have been subject to "smart pricing" -- Google
basically has unlimited discretion to lower payouts to you on the theory that
your traffic quality is not compelling.

------
alex3t
looks like great tool but has many bugs as any search not work also some times
strange results. What tool it used for keyword research, wordtracker?

------
bauchidgw
1\. whats the source of their data?

2\. no real "hacker" would do its seo reasearch via a stupid manual form, it
does not scale.

3\. what a f*cking linkbait

